# Sat Nav Display & Touchpad



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Whilst I'm not overwhelmed by the exterior Mark 3 design (nothing to dislike but equally nothing to lust after either!) what I am concerned about is the placement of the dashboard display with its large digital display in front of the driver. Am I the only person whose partner adjusts radio, sometimes the sat Nav etc from their seat? Unless I'm missing something I can't see how they can do that on the new car - it seems it is only visible to the driver. There appears no display visible to the passenger which is unusual to say the least?

And the new MMI control has a handwriting recognition pad to input information. Great for LHD cars but in the UK unless you are left-handed it may be very difficult to use.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes my wife adjusts and plays around with the radio too and in that respect I would find this new feature an absolute boon :twisted: 
As regards the handwriting that point struck me too. As it happens I am left handed so that would be fine for me in a RHD car. In actual fact I'm bi-sexual - I can write with either hand. Em no! .... Ambidextrous - I always get them two mixed up. :lol:

It looks like a repeat of the LHD centric handbrake issue but what can they do. The technology is there. Should they prevent the majority of buyers from having it just because a minority will struggle to use it. Bear in mind also that a fifth of LHD owners will be left handed and they will have problems with it no doubt.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm sure that Audi will have an app to control the functionality of the car in the future. Just look at CES when they showed off their Audi android tablet which was integrated with the car. That I'm sure is not far away and will address the display issue.
As for the left/right handness what else can Audi do?
The centre consol is in in the middle and the only logical place to put the touch pad .
Maybe voice control has improved vastly that may be the better option for those who struggle with left hand writing.
I'm sure with their tie up with Google the voice recognition should be far better then it currently is.
I'm very excited about this display as it means that it will be easily upgradable with new software.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I think you can see the dash very easily from the passage seat unlike the dials in a MKII.
Even from this angle you can see the dash, so from the passage seat I think it will be no problem at all.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

It all depends where the steering wheel is positioned and if hands n arms are in way if view


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Try that same view with your MKII Pat and see how much of the dais you can see. If you better half wants to change something there is no way you going to stick you hand or arm in the way. :wink:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

She would bite my arm off, the other half likes the seat to be right back so I guess seeing the dash wouldn't be a problem, the problem might be seeing what's actually on it!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

:wink:


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> I think you can see the dash very easily from the passage seat unlike the dials in a MKII.
> Even from this angle you can see the dash, so from the passage seat I think it will be no problem at all.


No what I am comparing is the central sat nav screen in the Mark 2 (easy to see for driver or passenger) versus the digital display in front if the driver in the Mark 3. It cannot be "no problem at all" for the passenger methinks!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the MMI 3G in my A6 and I can confirm that for a right-handed driver, it is a bit hard to use the touchpad. The character recognition is very good and gets it right pretty much every time, even when I mangle it left-handed. It's easier just to use the voice recognition.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I was playing around with the handwriting recognition in an A6 Allroad earlier today at a dealership

Haven't specced it on our upcoming A6, but seemed to work pretty well, even using my left hand. Took a few minutes to adjust my handwriting style to what the system could make out


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

There are some radio controls on the central console, just by the start/stop button.

The interior design confirmed it would only have an electric handbrake


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

hh


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

glospete said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > I think you can see the dash very easily from the passage seat unlike the dials in a MKII.
> ...


Quite. I'd have the missis constantly leaning in and that is distracting :lol: In fact her first reaction when I showed her the mk3 pictures was, urgghh... not sure about that! 
Audi have gone a step too far with the minimalistic approach and so many people I have spoken to are not at all keen on the interior, nice as it is, the only thing I can see that ticks my box are the improved seats. Just sit in the new Cayman S and see how it should be done Audi... I'm still on the fence with the new car :?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Well am going to Geneva to see it on Wednesday so I will sit there and see.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

I like the idea of having the "virtual cockpit". If and when I get mine, I will be making deep brrrm brrrm noises and pretend I'm driving a Lamborghini Aventador! I couldn't be more pleased.

IMHO the only reason for the location of the MK2's Sat Nav, is it matured from the basic CD/Radio position and _*not *_because it was the best place for it.

Even folks with the TOM TOMs and Garmins etc, place their devices as high or as close to eye view as possible. I think in time, you'll prefer it.

As for partners or passengers fiddling with the knobs to change the radio? BLASPHEMY!!!






No one fiddles with my Knob in the car! Or for that matter, touches my radio. :x


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Typically a TFT display has 120º viewing angle so not sure what the passenger is going to be able to see.

Secondly - why didn't they put that touch pad in the centre of the steering wheel? - Kind of like the new Playstation 4 controller (any gamers on here?).

Last thing - so the heating controls... not clustered together anymore but spread out across nearly 3ft of dash - yeah that works :/


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Smoothie said:


> ...Secondly - why didn't they put that touch pad in the centre of the steering wheel? - Kind of like the new Playstation 4 controller (any gamers on here?)...


Really? Where the airbag is??


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

phope said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> > ...Secondly - why didn't they put that touch pad in the centre of the steering wheel? - Kind of like the new Playstation 4 controller (any gamers on here?)...
> ...


 [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> Yes my wife adjusts and plays around with the radio too and in that respect I would find this new feature an absolute boon :twisted:
> As regards the handwriting that point struck me too. As it happens I am left handed so that would be fine for me in a RHD car. In actual fact I'm bi-sexual - I can write with either hand. Em no! .... Ambidextrous - I always get them two mixed up. :lol:
> 
> It looks like a repeat of the LHD centric handbrake issue but what can they do. The technology is there. Should they prevent the majority of buyers from having it just because a minority will struggle to use it. Bear in mind also that a fifth of LHD owners will be left handed and they will have problems with it no doubt.


Don't you mean amphibious?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Smoothie said:


> Typically a TFT display has 120º viewing angle so not sure what the passenger is going to be able to see.


On the newest ones it's more like 170º, so it should be OK.



Smoothie said:


> Secondly - why didn't they put that touch pad in the centre of the steering wheel? - Kind of like the new Playstation 4 controller (any gamers on here?).


As has been stated above, it could be an issue if the airbag deployed. And, having actually used it, it's little more than a gimmick anyway.



Smoothie said:


> Last thing - so the heating controls... not clustered together anymore but spread out across nearly 3ft of dash - yeah that works :/


There is a "Sync" button that adjusts both temperature zones from the driver's side. I suspect it all works fine really.

It'd strange - everyone seems to be getting a bit discombobulated that the outside isn't different enough and the inside is too radical. Very odd!

Strange.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

wja96 said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> > Last thing - so the heating controls... not clustered together anymore but spread out across nearly 3ft of dash - yeah that works :/
> ...


At least the driver's heated seat control seems to be out of sneaky reach of the passenger!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

wja96 said:


> It'd strange - everyone seems to be getting a bit discombobulated that the outside isn't different enough and the inside is too radical. Very odd!
> 
> Strange.


+1 :wink:


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

wja96 said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> > Typically a TFT display has 120º viewing angle so not sure what the passenger is going to be able to see.
> ...


Not at all strange - the outside comments relate to aesthetics and the comments re the inside are about practicalities.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

After spending some time in the New TT, around 15-20 mins.
Here are my thought. The dash and the lay out, the quality and looks are Stunning. 
After going to look at all the "other" Audi at the show, the second I got in and looked at the dash and dash lay out, everything....everything looked dated and old. This is the start of things to come.
Here is the view from the passages seat. Is there a problem changing radio/phoning someone/using the Nav sat...anything from the passages seat imo, NO.
It's a Stunning place to be what ever seat your in. 
The only other cockpit like it is the New Lambo Huracan.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Interesting observations - thanks. I can't say I'm yet convinced of the practicality of the digital dash layout but obviously need to see it in the showroom before passing final decision. I'm sure the quality will be superb. 
And of course the Hurracan comes from the same stable.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Quote from What Car's review of the new TT and its virtual cockpit ....
"Audi has said that other models to get the new dashboard style will not necessarily get the same layout of controls. A more family-focused model would allow the passenger to adjust and interact with elements such as the radio."

I think this indicates that the TT display is clearly driver focused and that the passenger can bog off - whether or not they can manage a sneak peek of the screen through the steering wheel.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

The Audi guy who was head of interior design, said just that, It is a driver focused interior and car. But I surgest you get in one before you draw conclusing because it really does look stunning.
I used this and found changing Radio a doddle. This is set on the passage side and on the drivers side is the engine start button.









The view of dash with someone's hand in the way!


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> This is set on the passage side and on the drivers side is the engine start button.


But of course in the UK the engine start button will be on the passenger's side and the radio button on the driver's side :?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

No they will be switched round, there in the same place each side of consol. So it's just two holes the same size.

If you look very closely you can just see the red rim on the left side of the stick, that's the start button.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> No they will be switched round, there in the same place each side of consol. So it's just two holes the same size.
> 
> If you look very closely you can just see the red rim on the left side of the stick, that's the start button.


You are more optimistic than me that Audi will change things for the RHD market. I hope they do though.


----------

